# Best Sure bet prediction Source



## dangquan09 (Jul 24, 2019)

Are you tired of loosing your hard earning to bookies? Looking for a Sure bet prediction Source? Were you can win most of your daily bets, Sure we win more than 90% of our sure predictions daily.

As a Sure bet prediction best source website we are kin towards giving our users the best football Prediction for football matches across various leagues and cups ranging from the English Premier League, Spanish La Liga, German Bundesliga, Serie A, Ligue 1 and many more other leagues.

The world of football betting is a very risky place where everyone hustles to register on betting platform and place risky bets that often end with tears, regret and anger, most favorite game became the most deadly matches to place bets on.

With our Today football Prediction, Sure bet prediction and Betting Tips, You can always win more and accumulate your lost money.

Our prediction are always accurate and free. Visit us daily for your best Sure prediction and www livescore


----------



## dangquan09 (Sep 18, 2020)

Uplifting Quotations to Improve Your Mood
We are what we think. —Buddha
Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment. —Buddha
Strong lives are motivated by dynamic purposes. —Kenneth Hildebrand
When you are inspired by some great purpose, some extraordinary project, all your thoughts break their bonds: Your mind transcends limitations, your consciousness expands in every direction, and you find yourself in a new, great, and wonderful world. Dormant forces, faculties and talents become alive, and you discover yourself to be a greater person by far than you ever dreamed yourself to be. —Patanjali, the author of Yoga Sutra

Xem thêm: 1900+ Những câu nói hay về cuộc sống không đọc sẽ hối tiếc cả cuộc đời

Nothing contributes so much to tranquilize the mind as a steady purpose—a point on which the soul may fix its intellectual eye. —Mary Shelley
In every one of us there are two ruling and directing principles, whose guidance we follow wherever they may lead; the one being an innate desire of pleasure; the other, an acquired judgment which aspires after excellence. —Socrates
Every big problem was at one time a wee disturbance. —Unknown
I know for sure that what we dwell on is who we become. —Oprah Winfrey
Dance as though no one is watching you. Love as though you have never been hurt before. Sing as though no one can hear you. Live as though heaven is on earth. —Souza
You can get everything in life you want if you will just help enough other people get what they want. —Zig Ziglar
Men's best successes come after their disappointments. —Henry Ward Beecher
Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds. —Albert Einstein
You see things; and you say, "Why?" But I dream things that never were; and I say, "Why not?" —George Bernard Shaw
Our greatest glory is not in never falling but in rising every time we fall. —Confucius
Do more than is required. What is the distance between someone who achieves their goals consistently and those who spend their lives and careers merely following? The extra mile. —Gary Ryan Blair
Motivation is a fire from within. If someone else tries to light that fire under you, chances are it will burn very briefly. —Stephen R. Covey
We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, therefore, is not an act but a habit. —Aristotle
Whenever you are confronted with an opponent. Conquer him with love. —Mahatma Gandhi
Nobody can hurt me without my permission. —Mahatma Gandhi
Worry is the interest paid by those who borrow trouble. —George Washington
All great achievements require time.

— Maya Angelou

Yes, you gotta keep it up!
Yes, you gotta keep it up!

Steven Depolo, CC, via Flickr

More Positive Sayings to Keep You Inspired
21. Change will not come if we wait for some other person or some other time. We are the ones we've been waiting for. We are the change that we seek. —Obama

22. If we aren't willing to pay a price for our values, then we should ask ourselves whether we truly believe in them at all. —Obama

23. Logic will get you from A to B. Imagination will take you everywhere. —Albert Einstein

24. When we are motivated by goals that have deep meaning, by dreams that need completion, by pure love that needs expressing, then we truly live. —Greg Anderson

25. Whether it's Google or Apple or free software, we've got some fantastic competitors and it keeps us on our toes. —Bill Gates

26. A man wrapped up in himself makes a very small bundle. —Benjamin Franklin.

27. This world is but a canvas to our imaginations. —Henry David Thoreau

28. All of our dreams can come true if we have the courage to pursue them. —Walt Disney

29. Be miserable. Or motivate yourself. Whatever has to be done, it’s always your choice. —Wayne Dyer

30. Motivation is what gets you started. Habit is what keeps you going. —Jim Ryun

31. This paper will no doubt be found interesting by those who take an interest in it. —John Dalton

32. I do the very best I know how, the very best I can, and I mean to keep on doing so until the end. —Abraham Lincoln

33. When I do good, I feel good; when I do bad, I feel bad. That’s my religion. —Abraham Lincoln

Tham khảo thêm: những câu nói hay về tình yêu

34. Being number two sucks. —Andre Agassi

35. The whole idea is to get an edge. Sometimes it takes just a little extra something to get that edge, but you have to have it. —Don Shula

36. Under pressure you can perform fifteen percent better or worse. —Scott Hamilton

37. Ninety percent of the game is half mental. —Yogi Berra

38. Effective leadership is putting first things first. Effective management is discipline, carrying it out. —Stephen Covey

39. Be the dream. —John Chaney

Remember these sentences for the rest of your life.
Remember these sentences for the rest of your life.

Wicker Paradise, CC, via Flickr

More Famous Motivational Quotes
40. Many of the things you can count, don't count. Many of the things you can't count, really count. —Albert Einstein

41. Life has no limitations, except the ones you make. —Les Brown

42. Whatever the mind of man can conceive and believe, it can achieve. —Napoleon Hill

43. An obstacle is often a stepping stone. —Prescott

44. Replace the word "problem" with the word "opportunity" in all your thoughts. —Matthew Keith Groves

45. There was never a genius without a tincture of madness. —Aristotle

46. Winners never quit and quitters never win. —Anon

47. Never give up. —Winston Churchill

48. Who dares wins. —Winston Churchill

49. The only difference between a Good Day And a Bad Day Is your attitude. —Dennis S Brown

50. It is hard to fail, but it is worse never to have tried to succeed. —Theodore Roosevelt

51. Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds. —Albert Einstein

52. He who is not courageous enough to take risks will accomplish nothing in life. —Muhammad Ali

53. He who wishes to be rich in a day will be hanged in a year. —Leonardo Da Vinci

54. If you learn only methods, you’ll be tied to your methods, but if you learn principles you can devise your own methods. —Ralph Waldo Emerson

55. Desire is the starting point of all achievement, not a hope, not a wish, but a keen pulsating desire which transcends everything. —Napoleon Hill

56. Destiny is not a matter of chance; it is a matter of choice. It is not a thing to be waited for; it is a thing to be achieved. —William Jennings Bryan

57. Don't aim for success if you want it; just do what you love and believe in, and it will come naturally. —David Frost

So true!
So true!

oklanica, CC, via Flickr

If you can't fly, then run.

If you can't run, then walk.

If you can't walk, then crawl.

But whatever you do you have to keep moving forward.

— Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.

Additional Sayings to Boost Your Mood
58. Life is never free of contradictions. —Dr. Manmohan Singh

59. Tough times never last, but tough people do. —Dr. Robert Schuller

60. To establish true self-esteem we must concentrate on our successes and forget about the failures and the negatives in our lives. —Denis Waitley

61. Keep your face to the sunshine and you cannot see the shadows. —Helen Keller

62. The entrepreneur always searches for change, responds to it, and exploits it as an opportunity. —Peter Drucker

63. What you have to do and the way you have to do it is incredibly simple. Whether you are willing to do it is another matter. —Anonymous

64. Don't be afraid to give your best to what seemingly are small jobs. Every time you conquer one it makes you that much stronger. If you do the little jobs well, the big ones will tend to take care of themselves. —Dale Carnegie

65. The ability to concentrate and to use time well is everything. —Lee Iacocca

66. You don't have to get it perfect – you just have to get it going. Babies don't walk the first time they try, but eventually they do. —Mark Victor Hansen

67. True motivation comes from within - from the willingness to see a dream fulfilled - from the desire to leave the world better than you found it. —Steve Brunkhorst

68. There isn't a ruler, a yardstick or a measuring tape in the entire world long enough to compute the strength and capabilities inside you. —Paul J. Meyer

69. Genius is eternal patience. —Michaelangelo

70. Your profession is not what brings home your paycheck. Your profession is what you were put on earth to do. With such passion and such intensity that it becomes spiritual in calling. —Van Gogh

71. Creation is always happening. Every time an individual has a thought, or a prolonged way of thinking, they’re in the creation process. Something is going to manifest out of those thoughts. —Michael Bernard Beckwith

72. Success is a journey not a destination. The doing is usually more important than the outcome. —Arthur Ashe Jr

73. You may be disappointed if you fail, but you are doomed if you don’t try. —Beverly Sills

74. Every problem has in it the seeds of its own solution. If you don’t have any problems, you don’t get any seeds. —Norman Vincent Peale

75. Formal education will make you a living. Self education will make you a fortune. —Jim Rohn

76. The tragedy of life doesn’t lie in not reaching your goal. The tragedy lies in having no goals to reach. —Benjamin Mays

77. Most of the important things in the world have been accomplished by people who have kept on trying when there seemed to be no help at all. —Dale Carnegie

Imaginary walls cause real trouble.
Imaginary walls cause real trouble.

jaywillis1 via Flickr - You are confined only by the walls you build yourself.

More Words to Live By
78. People often say that motivation doesn't last. Well, neither does bathing. That's why we recommend it daily. —Zig Ziglar

79. If you can imagine it, you can achieve it; if you can dream it, you can become it. —William Arthur Ward

80. Go confidently in the direction of your dreams. Live the life you have imagined. —Henry David Thoreau

81. Man is what he believes. —Anton Chekhov

82. Eighty percent of success is showing up. —Woody Allen

83. Be yourself; everyone else is already taken. —Oscar Wilde

84. I hear: I forget / I see: I remember / I do: I understand —Chinese Proverb

85. Success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of enthusiasm. —Winston Churchill

86. Experience is what you get when you don't get what you want. —Dan Stanford

87. There are two primary choices in life: to accept conditions as they exist, or accept the responsibility for changing them. —Dr. Denis Waitley

88. The difference between ordinary and extraordinary is that little extra. —Unknown

89. The most important single ingredient in the formula for success is the knack of getting along with people. —Theodore Roosevelt

90. Real leaders are ordinary people with extraordinary determination. —Unknown

91. Some succeed because they are destined. Some succeed because they are determined. —Unknown

92. Wisdom is knowing. Skill is know how to do it. Virtue is doing it. —David Starr Jordan

93. The road to success runs uphill. —Willie Davis

94. A man only learns in 2 ways, one by reading and the other by association with smarter people. —Will Rogers

95. Success consists of doing the common things of life uncommonly well. —Unknown

96. Opportunities multiply as they are seized. —Sun Tzu

97. For remember, fear doesn't exist anywhere except in the mind. —Dale Carnegie

98. I can accept failure, everyone fails at something. But I can't accept not trying. —Michael Jordan

99. There is a lesson in almost everything that you do, and getting the lesson is how you move forward. It is how you enrich your spirit. —Oprah Winfrey

100. Whatever your goal, you can get there if you're willing to work. —Oprah Winfrey

Website:  https://langnghesondong.com


----------

